# RO NEWS



## paul2641

[align=center]




*RO NEWS*



* 
monday*
*
birthdays/gotcha days

*




*
flashy celebrates badgers second gotcha day

Jimd celebrates Rosie's 5th gotcha day 

happy birthday!!

**cwfilms 
Linsey
frenchrabbits
stephiemarie78
Baby Jo-Jo*
*
general chat

*




[/align]

[align=left]mouse_chalk celebrates 6000 posts!!

nattyw has some snaps of her buns

kirbyultra is wondering what you line your litter tray with?

Lover_Of_Lopz has a funny question??

[/align]

[align=center]*The infirmary
*


[/align]

[align=left]
[/align]

[align=left]mouse_chalk is wondering, why does dotty have scabs?

DazyDiezee and her old buns dental issues

[/align]

[align=center]*Nutrition and** behaviour *
[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]

[align=left]Platypusstar has question about large buns 

hok9 has a very tidy bun 

nattyw has some questions about young buns and vegs?

Pipp has some ideas on how to Recession proof your buns 

[/align]

[align=center]
Rabbitry and show room 






[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]


[align=left]
[/align]


[align=left]Erin rabbits has some pics ofbaby himi's!!

Sabine has noticed magic building a nest?

Polly has some cute baby beverens


[/align]

[align=center]*Let your hair down 
*




[/align]

[align=left]

Bo B Bunny has had a busy weekend 

mouse_chalk is posing a question do you like swimming?

[/align]

[align=center]Little bit of fun 
[/align]

[align=left]
[/align]


[align=left]How many words are in this sentence following?
Strawberries are yummy.

[/align]

[align=center]*Joking around 
*[/align]

[align=left]No offence meant by this joke
A Blonde a Ginger and a brunette are stranded on a island they see a larger island about half a mile away they decide to swim over, The ginger makes it a 1/3 of the way there and swims back, The brunette makes it a 1/4 of the way there and swims back, The Blonde makes it 1/2 way there and decides to swim back!!! LOL

[/align]

[align=center]Learn something new 
[/align]

[align=left]The most common name in the world is Mohammad.

Americans on average eat 18 Acres of pizza a day!!

[/align]

[align=center]Hope you injoyed my instalment of news!!
[/align]








[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]


[align=center]
[/align]


*
*


----------



## BSAR

Wow neat facts!! Great job!


----------



## JimD

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *
> Jimd celebrates Rosie's 5th gotcha day
> 
> **
> *



Thanks for the mention!!

Here's the story of Ms. Rosie-roo Jones....and what a story it is!!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6104&forum_id=6


----------



## paul2641

*JimD wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Jimd celebrates Rosie's 5th gotcha day
> 
> **
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the mention!!
> 
> Here's the story of Ms. Rosie-roo Jones....and what a story it is!!
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6104&forum_id=6
Click to expand...

No worries you defo deserve the spot in the news!


----------



## Flashy

Thanks for Badger's mention


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

There are 4 words in the sentence.


----------



## paul2641

Lover_Of_Lopz wrote:


> There are 4 words in the sentence.


wrong sorry!


----------



## paul2641

Flashy wrote:


> Thanks for Badger's mention


It's all good.


----------



## Numbat

3 words in the sentence. Huh?


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva

So cute lop bunny!


----------

